# Did I miss the folder for RF Lens galleries?



## YuengLinger (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks! Looking forward to samples from all the new RF lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

Nope you didn't miss it. It has to be added yet in the lens gallery folder.
If you'd ask Craig directly for it, I'd suppose it would be here within 24 hours.


----------



## Admin US West (Nov 5, 2018)

I just added it for our users. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2018)

Moderator1 said:


> I just added it for our users. Thanks for the reminder


Thank you, too. For the fast response.


----------

